# Installieren von Zertifikaten



## Besucher (9. Nov 2006)

Hallo!

Ich suche eine Möglichkeit mit der ich sowohl eine Certifikate Authority wie auch ein Client Zertifikat mit einer Java-Anwendung auf einem lokalen System installieren kann. 
Ich möchte mich vorerst auf Windows XP-Systeme beschränken. Könntet ihr mir einen kleinen Denkanstoß geben, wie ich an dieses Problem heran gehen muss und ob sowas überhaupt realisierbar ist.

Gruß
Olli


----------



## Besucher (10. Nov 2006)

Servus!

Nachdem ich mir mehrere Möglichkeiten angeschaut habe, denke ich eine Lösung mit der in Windows enthaltenen crypt32.dll wäre das Beste. Ein Wrapper übernimmt die crypt32.dll Schnittstellen Anpassung, realisierbar mit jni.
Hat jemand vielleicht Erfahrungen mit crypt32.dll oder sonstige Hinweise die es bei diesem Vorgehen zu beachten gilt?

Gruß
Olli


----------



## SnooP (10. Nov 2006)

Ich weiß ja nicht, was du machen möchtest - aber reicht es dir nicht nen x.509 zertifikat mit keytool zur Verfügung zu stellen - geht das nicht mit Java-Mitteln auch schon alleine? Was kann denn die crypt32 mehr, was Java nicht auch schon kann?


----------



## Besucher (10. Nov 2006)

Hi! 
Danke für den Hinweis. Einen Import mit dem keytool kannte ich bisher nicht. Ich brauche meine Zertifikate allerdings im Zertifikatsspeicher von Windows (also das, was im certmgr.msc snapin angezeigt wird). Gibt es eine Möglichkeit wie ich die Zertifikate mit dem keytool dort reinbekomme?

Gruß
Olli


----------



## SnooP (10. Nov 2006)

oh... - ne das geht vermutlich wirklich nicht, zumindest hab ich noch nie davon gehört bzw. sowas in der Art gemacht 

Dazu musst du vermutlich tatsächlich mit jni wrappen... viel erfolg  - das ist auch häufig keine Freude!


----------

